# musicpd 0.14.1 not starting



## lungten (Feb 3, 2009)

Few days back, I upgraded my MPD from version 0.13.2 to the latest version in the ports (0.14.1) and the new version failed to start at all.

When I try to start, it says

```
Starting musicpd.
Assertion failed: (urllen), function song_alloc, file song.c, line 38.
Abort trap (core dumped)
```

Any ideas what could be causing this? Or is something wrong in the source?


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 3, 2009)

No idea. Are _all_ your ports up to date? Or at least all the ones mpd depends on?


----------



## lungten (Feb 4, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Are _all_ your ports up to date? Or at least all the ones mpd depends on?


Yes, my ports are up to date. No dependency or installation problems. Just that I cannot start it.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe your music database is broken. There's something about urllen, might be there's something it doesn't like.


----------



## hark (Feb 4, 2009)

You might try deleting the mpd database (which will be rebuilt when you start mpd again). By default, the database is ~/.mpd/db (as specified in ~/.mpdconf).

EDIT: A backtrace would be really helpful too:

 * Recompile mpd with `$ make WITH_DEBUG=1 && make deinstall reinstall`
 * Crash mpd again to generate a core file with debugging symbols
 * Open the core file with `$ gdb mpd -core mpd.core`
 * Give gdb the [cmd=gdb>]bt[/cmd] command to get the trace
 * Paste trace :3


----------



## lungten (Feb 6, 2009)

*[Solved] musicpd 0.14.1 not starting*

Thank you very much _kamikaze_ and _hark_. The problem as you suspected was caused by the [font="Courier New"]mpd.db[/font] file.


----------

